# Ernie Stock's Twist of Fate hunt



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Whats the story about the hunt. I am not familiar with it.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

